
Bezel-less phone from Andy Rubin, Android co-founder - richardboegli
https://twitter.com/Arubin/status/846396881668210688
======
TheSpiceIsLife
Can someone elaborate?

The picture in the tweet shows a phone that appears to have a bezel.

Is "almost bezelless" a better phrase?

